# How overstocked is your most overstocked tank?



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Just curious as to how crazy some of us are with our overstocking! Currently my most overstocked tank is a 30 gal tank with about 65 african cichlids (tangs), about 12 of those are adults and breeding!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 41 Malawians plus some janitors in my 135 gal. 5 of them are 6".

You win! Lol.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

500+ neon in a 22g for a short time. Now about 200+


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

its not impresive to own an over stocked tank its more of a shame to me


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

African tanks are supposed to be overstocked to reduce aggression on individual fish


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i know i owned one for a while but it sucks for the fish there all camped i had 14 fish in a 72 gal no aggresion wat so ever


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Here you go!





Now in a 150gallon growout


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lol nice vid there are schooling fish and im not saying there arnt all im saying is fish should have room


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

All my cichlids don't even use half of my 30 gal lol


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow Steve I thought my 90g was overstocked with 30 Africans with 6-8 over 5" mind you I have a Fx5 and a 405 backing that up and 2 w/c a weeks please get bigger tank Just saying LOL


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I thought I was over stocked when I had my 55 gallon african tank with 15 full size adults. Right now I have a 10 gallon with 2 baby telescope gold fish  Way overstocked in about 6 months


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have almost 50 Africans in my 120g tank. 16 are Synodontis Petricolas. The rest Haps, Peacocks and a few odd balls. I concider it heavily stocked, not over stocked.


----------

